# Google



## ausmjh (Jul 25, 2015)

Have wondered, well not really, what the word means. It sounds like the first word uttered by an infant. Not so! It means, apparently, 1 followed by 100 zeros. Isn't that underwhelming!! Thought it would be something a bit more, well a bit more something.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't know if the word ever existed until 'thee' Google was founded. I remember grown men and women when speaking to babies would go "Googly, Googly Goo," or something like that. And also "Cootchie-Cootchie-Coo," or something like that as well. When they would say those words, they would poke the baby and try to get a smile.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2015)

It is supposed to be derived from the word 'googol' which is a term for an immensely big number. 
It is 10 raised to the power 100. 
i.e. 1 followed by 100 zeros.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

I heard that the man who discovered a huge number asked his little boy what he should name it and the boy said :"google". Who knows if that's true or not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

As a matter of fact they recorded my very first sound when a new baby incredible as it may seem.  I opened my eyes, looked at Mom and in a clear little voice said "Boobie".


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

_I just looked it up, Warrigal had it, but there was a boy involved....

derived its name from the word "googol", a term coined by then nine-year-old Milton Sirotta, nephew of the American mathematician Edward Kasner. The story goes, Kasner had asked his nephew to invent a name for a very large number - ten to the power of one hundred (the numeral one followed by 100 zeros), and Milton called it a googol_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

AZJim, tsk tsk.


----------

